# cloth for bass traps



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

I plan to use front floor to ceiling super chunk bass traps wraped in cloth Fidelio. This is not very breathable, but I already bought it.

Appreciate any input on if I can use not very brethable cloth for bass traps. I guess I can't use for absorbers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

If your concern is really only for bass, almost any cloth will be OK. If you are interested in more wide range absorbers, the cloth needs to be transparent for those frequencies.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. The Fidelio is a little different in that it will do some absorption of very high frequencies but reflect a lot of the midrange while allowing the bass to pass through.

Bryan


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

bpape said:


> Agreed. The Fidelio is a little different in that it will do some absorption of very high frequencies but reflect a lot of the midrange while allowing the bass to pass through.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

Curious to know why this Fidelio cloth allows to penetrate low and high but not mid range? I thought thick cloth means it only passes low frequency.

Anyway I am thinking to wrap bass traps with 4 or 6 mil plastic and wrap in stretch velvet. I will use 19 yard Fidelio to put on the ceiling and side walls from screen for around 3 to 5 feet to reduce light reflection.

I am still evaluating whole process


----------



## ssgp2 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm looking at these for my acoustic panels;

http://www.guilfordofmaine.com


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The highs are not absorbed by the core material, they're absorbed by the Fidelio itself - which kind of defeats the purpose of wrapping in plastic to stop high frequency absorption.

Bryan


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

bpape said:


> The highs are not absorbed by the core material, they're absorbed by the Fidelio itself - which kind of defeats the purpose of wrapping in plastic to stop high frequency absorption.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan. I am also worried about any fibers coming out of bass traps or absorbers. I read that I can use polyester 4 oz. batting wrapped on top of Owen corning 703 and put cloth.

Here is the scenarios

1. To pass only bass - Wrap OC 703 either in 6 mil plastic or thick cloth like Fidelio or both.

2. To pass everything(Broad band) - Wrap OC 703 iin polyester 4 oz. batting and wrap with thin cloth.
I am assuming both methods will not let fibers to come out. 

Let me know if you agree.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Fidelio is going to absorb upper mids and highs. You need a cloth that is not going to absorb - like GOM or maybe muslin where it would be minimal.

The poly will be fine for the broadband ones.

Bryan


----------

